# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Anyone use ProChem Test?

## i_SLAM_cougars

Anyone have any experience with this lab?

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Never heard of them 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## clarky.

Pro chem went many many years ago just like lots of labs do. So either someone is using the old name or they are back. The lables are not the same as they were. 
I used there test which was terrible , i used there tren and npp which were good.

----------

